# [Not Quite A Story Hour] More Aquerra Adventures



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey all!

I been working really hard on the wiki for Aquerra (which can be reached by going to aquerra.com) and part of that is putting up all sorts of information about the history of Aquerra - not only backstory history stuff - but the actual gaming history, i.e. characters played, adventures run, etc. . . 

So I just finished writing up the synopsis of all the adventures I ran for a 2E game back in '93-'94 for a party that called themselves _"The Sign of Four"_ and I thought people might be interested in reading it.  I included the sources for each of the adventures, many of which were from Dungeon Magazine golden age (  ).

The link is: http://aquerra.wikispaces.com/The+Sign+of+Four+Adventures

I am working on doing the same thing for the Oath Campaign (the start of which can be found here: http://aquerra.wikispaces.com/The+Oath+Adventures).

So anyway, let me know what you think. . . unfortunately a lot of the marked up links have not had pages created for them - but slowly but surely.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 22, 2005)

I just finished doing a synopsis of the adventures from the very first campaign I ever ran in Aquerra, back in the summer of 1989.

You can read about it here: http://aquerra.wikispaces.com/The+First+Campaign+Adventures


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 22, 2005)

I take regular looks at your aquerra wiki, simply because it's nice to have a example of world building constantly at hand. I think the discriptions are sometimes because they parafrase so much in so little space and one can't remember most PC's before they die.
A little more detail might be in order to put your DMing style into a better light because as is they mostly accentuate your high PC mortality rate.
Appart from that they are quite enjoyable though. I really want to know more about that jack of hearts guy for example and that's a really good thing on a villain.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 22, 2005)

Well a combination of lack of time and a lack of memory make going into any more detail near impossible.  

I consider them place holders for whenever players might want to go in and add some details (yeah, right, like that's gonna happen ), but mostly just reminders that leads me and my players over the years to reminisce.  

If someone else gets a raw idea or an npc or even a name from these synopsi that is good enough for me - and in combination with the Out of the Frying Pan story hour, it goes to show the tapestry of events I have been weaving for years.


----------

